# started my pct ......



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

so will put some pics up later 

the truth the whole truth and nothing but the truth pls

thankyou very much (that was in an elvis voice btw lol)


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

get them pics up then mate!

how you been anyway?


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Is there any ball shots, just wondering after ur aches, lol.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, some ball shots would be nice unk

Haaaa haaaa, back on the balls again are we.............Weeeeeee!!!!

Wait a couple of weeks for the water to leave unk, then snap some pics.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

bumping this Unc lets see the results!


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

yeah lets see the pics!! :lift:


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

now you all no i cant pose for toffee ok!!!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

couple more now ive seen them on here i look pretty sh!t really


----------



## cats milk (Aug 13, 2006)

can see your abs at that bodyfat  any idea what you are


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

you look so much leaner mate! can start to see them abs peeping through. chest has improved (more shape & size). looking good UNC


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

looking a lot leaner mate! You will cut up nicely when it comes to doing your comp


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah those bicycles will come in handy when you are looking to do some cardio

You do look leaner tho.

The best shot is the double bicep with your back facing the camera.


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh yeah baby  . Abs are starting to appear big guy and thats one thick back you got there. Weak point is your outer chest, when you bench throw in some wider grips mate.

Nice one,

Ralphy


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

cheers gents for your kind words but im not happy at all with myself infact it p!ssed me off all day yesterday

ive got three an half weeks left on my pct so im gonna cane the cardio and have another look then

but like i said gents thanks again

lee


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

dont be ****ed of unc,

its always a bummer when your dieting,

just keep at it and once the bf's low enuff you'll see the results of the work you put in.......


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hey cheers raikey mate nice one!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

looking better imo... abs are coming through and the rear double bi shows a nice lower back xmas tree coming!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

cheers dirty

need some wheels like yours then ill be a happy man!!!


----------



## n33d4r3st (Jun 27, 2006)

BIG-UNC said:


> cheers gents for your kind words but im not happy at all with myself infact it p!ssed me off all day yesterday
> 
> ive got three an half weeks left on my pct so im gonna cane the cardio and have another look then
> 
> ...


definately nothing to be pi55ed off about unc

a big improvement from the last pics, not so much in bulk

but the overall shape is much better, the outer pecs still need a bit of time

but even they are much better, should cut up a treat big guy:lift:


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

cheers mate!


----------



## Jimmer (May 4, 2006)

BIG UNC - you are looking much leaner than the last time I saw any pic's of ya bud. You've done well.

I agree with all the previous posts,leaner more definition,and yes!!! here come the AB'S with a capitol A!!

Nice work big guy.


----------



## LondonGeezer (May 25, 2006)

can't remember any previous pics but possibly because i haven't been a member aslong as the rest of you guys but unc.. looking good and yeh those abs are pretty clear!!

nice 1


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

cheers jimmer!

cheers london!

nice one


----------



## Mr Chef (Jun 28, 2006)

looking alot leaner mate keep it up and don't get ****ed off as said when you finish cutting you'll be alot happier with what you have achieved


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

cheers chef mate! but i must confess im pumping afew carbs in at the mo just to fill out abit with the way im feeling not used to feeling skinny its quite wierd tbh!

anyway im doing some cardio as from monday so hopefully ill stay somewhere near but feel better in myself!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

been carbing up for 2 days took this myself this morning feel a little better in myself

tell me what ya think eh!


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

nice bikes mate, halfords?

ohh and, looking nice and big mate


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

unc your physique is definately progressing mate, good work!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

cheers gents!


----------



## Mr Chef (Jun 28, 2006)

Looking good unc, your still hiding them legs though


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

never hid my legs mate plenty of pics on here of them

theyre nothing to write home about like but i dont hide them! :tongue10:


----------



## wiseguy83 (Mar 26, 2006)

looking well big man its comming your getting better every time you put yer pics up just keep going i think the 2day split will do wonders if you do it 3-4 weeks.nice work pal.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

cheers wise guy i totally agree with you mate i think itll do me good aswell but only gonna do 2 weeks for now bud!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Good luck big unc how long till your show.Damn you look alot leaner than before


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hey cheers GM its not until may 07 mate itll take me that long to get ready for it i think lol

as long as step on stage as heavy as i can and in the best condition i can then ill be a happy unc!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Snap Im training/dieting now for 07.What show you planning on doing


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

NABBA north - east mate at hartlepool!

you?


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

is that not the nabba north , mate? i think the north east is in pudsey again,....


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

its the north east raikey mate went in may!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

http://www.nabba.co.uk/competitions/index.htm

dont mean to bang on Unc,...but we dont want you turning up at the wrong place mate!....lol


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

The north east is at pudsey april 14th and the north area is at the moment the 14th borough hall hartlepool.

Im planning on doing the mr titan show hackney empire and also nabba west.Wish I had done the musclemania show BUT the lure of food was too much(went made in july eating way too much of the wrong things started to clean up bout 2weeks ago and in 3weeks I start a proper diet.  :lift:


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

lol cheers raikey mate i knew it was in the north some where!


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Just popped in to have a look how your getting on unc. Awesome mate. HUGE difference from your last pics. Keep it up.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

cheers lukey mate!


----------



## dezikrate (Jul 18, 2006)

looking well in pics big-unc,ur shape is coming along nicely.....just wondering what class ur gonna compete in at the north east,cause i,m thinking of doing this show as well,trying to hit a few shows in quick succession,,,north east,the scottish & the scottish pro-lab...competing as a senior,but might drop down to misters in one of the shows,show the young boys how its done!!!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

yeah im a senior too mate!

well will be 2 -3 days before my show

its the north im doing mate (my mistake)

like to walk on stage atleast 16 clem atleast!


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

Just bare this in mind Unc.....

Dont worry to much about what the scales say, it's how you look what counts. You can weigh 16 stone+ and I guess it'll give you piece of mind because in YOUR head that's what YOU perceive to "big". By all means if this is what you want to do then do so, but believe me mate conditioning is the key.

You may step up at 16st feeling pleased with your weight and quite possibly be up against someone who weighs say 14/15 stone. NOW, this bloke who weighs significantly less than you may quite easily also look BIGGER than you due to a variety of reasons e.g. tighter, freakier conditioning, more vascular, smaller waist giving the impression he has a wider lat spread etc etc etc...

Come showtime, it's all an illusion my freind. Remember this! :yo:


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

yep spot on ralphy mate i know exactly what your saying mate!

ive got a good 3-4 month left to put some good bulk on yet though so i hope itll all come together for me!

things are starting to go the right way now so hoprfully ill be at my very best on stage!

cheers ralphy mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It is funny how we view ourselves.

Just yesterday I was talking to a guy suggesting I lose another 10 lbs and he said I looked good at the weight I am at.

He suggested that I am not looking with the same pair of eyes he is.

I guess this might be so.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

it does ya head in scott eh!

people always tell me im a big fella but i honestly dont see this myself!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

BIG-UNC said:


> it does ya head in scott eh!
> 
> people always tell me im a big fella but i honestly dont see this myself!


I actually dont thing bodybuilders are ever happy with their bodies.

Well, maybe winning a show or something.

But most everyone I know says I need this a little bit bigger or I need to trim down here and are not satisfied with their bodies.

My girlfriend tells me I have a nice body but when she says this I think she is just saying that to make me feel good.

I look at myself in the mirror all the time and am never happy with my body.

I think I should just be satisfied that I am healthy and in fairly decent shape.

Especially for my age.


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

hackskii said:


> I actually dont thing bodybuilders are ever happy with their bodies.
> 
> Well, maybe winning a show or something.
> 
> ...


 agreed, im constanly feeling small & always looking for my weaknesses. what i find best to do is imagine just for 1 minute that your body is not yours, that its some1 elses (then you'll be impressed). also compare yourself to your friends, that dont weight train. that always makes me feel more confident


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Baggio said:


> agreed, im constanly feeling small & always looking for my weaknesses. what i find best to do is imagine just for 1 minute that your body is not yours, that its some1 elses (then you'll be impressed). also compare yourself to your friends, that dont weight train. that always makes me feel more confident


Ya know, you are right.

Many of the men I work with are the same age as me and they look like crap. Now they are either skinny or fat and if they fall inbetween when I look at them I think damn, I would not want to walk around with no shirt looking like that

I swear some men have tits when I look at them, they accumulate fat right around the nipple and to me many of the older men look like they have tits.

Eeeeeek


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Ya know, you are right.
> 
> Many of the men I work with are the same age as me and they look like crap. Now they are either skinny or fat and if they fall inbetween when I look at them I think damn, I would not want to walk around with no shirt looking like that
> 
> ...


 lol yeah i know wot u mean, pretty much all the lads i work with are overweight with titties  & all the lads that i went to school with are either overweight or skinny, makes u appreciate wot u have a achieved. heres to us :beer1:


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i understand what your saying fellas but i wont be competing against people who dont train!

not making an argument mate none what so ever but you know what i mean yeah?


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

hackskii said:


> I actually dont thing bodybuilders are ever happy with their bodies.


There's like an official word for this, anyone know what it is?

It's the equivalent to say Anorexia or Bulimia. People who suffer from the aforementioned illnesses are never happy with their bodies, always feel their "too fat". Well there's terminology for us bodybuilders who NEVER feel we're big enough. Cant remember the term.:confused:

Apologies for the hijack Unc.........:focus: .


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

body dismorphia


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

BIG-UNC said:


> i understand what your saying fellas but i wont be competing against people who dont train!
> 
> not making an argument mate none what so ever but you know what i mean yeah?


sorry mate, just red hackskiis post, was replying to that, good luck with your show mate, it takes alot to get up on stage (i cudnt do it). KNOCK EM DEAD UNC :gun:


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

Baggio said:


> body dismorphia


 or 'biggerexia' (when they think they are small)


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Baggio said:


> body dismorphia


Bang on!

Looking back, I have never been satisfied with my body but I am happy with it if this makes any kind of sense.

Especially when you get older and the ladies you date are older, they really love a nice body. They like to touch but some of those ladies didnt have nice bodies and I really didnt want to do much touching:eek:

Haaaa haaaa

But, no kidding.......Beings that this thread is about PCT, there is no better way of keeping those gains than a good PCT.

I am on one right now and I swear I think I am getting bigger, might be the IGF tho


----------



## Baggio (Jun 16, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Looking back, I have never been satisfied with my body but I am happy with it if this makes any kind of sense.


 i understand exactly mate


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

that must be why all the youngun's are whostleing at me then eh ha ha i fooking wish!

hey baggio no worries mate and cheers for that!

im sure you could get on a stage and do very very well mate!!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

pic of my legs! back! front!

trying to catch up to DB and big (massive) pete but ive got a LONG way to go eh!!

im trying im trying honest!! 

dont be fooking laughing at my dog either! and yes i feel as daft walking him as i look when i do! lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You call that a dog? 

I thought it was a rat at first.

Just kidding, I have a dog and in her eyes I can do no wrong, even when I forget to feed her:eek:

Is my imagination or are you losing some bodyfat?

You look leaner to me.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i hope so scott mate cos its killing me lol

post that mag off in the morning btw mate sorry been very busy sorting stuff out going offshore on sunday so trying to get everything done!

really sorry about delay mate!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

one more just took this!! 1.55am! mad!


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

pumped!


----------



## Mr Chef (Jun 28, 2006)

looking good matey

BTW nice bling on the ring LOL


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

hi big man hows it going looking miles better buddy youve done really well all round ,you dont give yourself enough credit sometimes bud keep it up mate , r u still showing next year ?


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

hey homer mate how ya doing bro?

hope everythings going good mate yeah still doing h/pool in may

came down to 15.8 but now going full ish on bulk up 16.5 at the mo (them pics)

keep intouch bro ok

[email protected] anytime mate ok!


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Looking gd mate, tht BF's dropped loads since ur first pic's, keep up the gd work.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

cheers romeo mate nice one!!


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Excellent job Lee.

You seem to to getting a lot more shape and definition in the physique, as opposed to the blocky look of a few months ago.

Keep it up mate


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Looking good mate,you have come on loads!

Stick with it as your hard work is paying off now!!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

i just wanna say who ever the lad is in this pic!

i think your georgeous!!


----------



## fu-fa (Jan 4, 2007)

looking good mate


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

good to see your focused buddy, will def come se ya mate and cheer ya on


----------

